

Pulsar: Real-Time Analytics at Scale - mreddy
http://www.ebaytechblog.com/2015/02/23/announcing-pulsar-real-time-analytics-at-scale/#.VOw1CFOsXi8

======
bmh100
Could anyone comment on whether it would be possible to use a system like this
for producing on-demand aggregations with filters over 100M rows with sub-
second response time?

~~~
ddorian43
From a glance, you have to define the queries before. Are you using anything
currently?

What is your insert/update/delete rate? If low, maybe look at postgresql in-
memory column-store
[https://github.com/knizhnik/imcs/](https://github.com/knizhnik/imcs/)

Another way may be voltdb. Since it's partitioned+single-thread/partition, and
cross-partition queries are slow, you'll probably have to make a query for
each partition and group results on the app.

Also curious.

~~~
bmh100
I specialize in an in-memory analytics (business intelligence) platform called
"QlikView" or "Qlik". It operates on top of RDBMSs/operational databases, so
it batch processes data on a daily or hourly basis usually.

~~~
pentium10
If you are already familiar with QlikView, then check out Google BigQuery, you
already have a connector for it.

------
djupblue
Looks interesting, a bit similar to Apache Storm
[https://storm.apache.org/](https://storm.apache.org/)

------
endymi0n
Any insight on how this one compares to Netflix's Druid? Really curious.

~~~
pirsquare
Anyway Druid is by MetaMarkets, Netflix is one of the users

~~~
endymi0n
Thanks, I stand corrected.

